# to pick on a student



## Charlie Parker

A parent is concerned that I am picking on their child. I want to say, "Je comprends votre point de vue. Vous vous inquiétez que je prends votre comme cible" or something. I don't know the right verb for that. Merci d'avance


----------



## carolineR

Vous craignez que j'aie pris votre fils en grippe
ou vous vous imaginez que j'ai pris votre fils en grippe


----------



## edwingill

to pick on = harceler


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you both kindly. I don't think harceler is the verb I want in this context.


----------



## carolineR

Edwin, en raison de l'association fréquente 'harcèlement' + 'sexuel', je pense qu'aucun enseingnant aujourd'hui n'utiliserait le terme 'harcèlement' en parlant des ses rapports avec un(e) élève


----------



## edwingill

how about s'en prendre à


----------



## carolineR

OK 's'en prendre à' en l'accompagnant de 'systématiquement'
Vous craignez que je m'en prenne systématiquement à votre fils


----------



## carolineR

... ou mieux :
vous craignez que *je m'acharne* sur votre fils


----------



## edwingill

Caroline I think s'acharner is too strong for to pick on. I take s'acharner to mean to hound or to torment. To pick on is much milder


----------



## carolineR

well "harceler" is pretty strong too...
what I believe Charlie Parker needs is an expression teachers, parents and pupils would use when a teacher doesn't like a pupil (the opposite of his/her "chouchou" who'll always get away unpunished).
I persist thinking "prendre un élève en grippe" is exactly what is needed


----------



## fabfab

carolineR said:


> I persist thinking "prendre un élève en grippe" is exactly what is needed



I back carolineR's suggestion.


----------



## Albert 50

I think that "prendre un élève en grippe" , as per Caroline's suggestion, fits the bill. It doesn't over-state the problem. "Harceler" has become associated too much with things sexuel. 

I also remember when we lived in Belgium for a year my daughter (aged 15) came home from school one day and exclaimed "le prof d'anglais me lance des piques" and by this she meant that he seemed (from her point of view) to be "picking on her" because she was bilingual and knew English better than he did... I think she was being overly-dramatic but she felt he had taken a disliking to her...

Albert


----------



## Cath.S.

Ma suggestion :
_Vous craignez que je n'en veuille personnellement à votre fils / fille._

Je suis également d'accord avec la solution de Caroline .


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens à cet ancien fil pour rajouter une petite modification. Quand je mets une colle à un élève, typiquement à un garçon pour avoir fait l'idiot dans mon cours, il proteste son innocence. "Monsieur, pourquoi est-ce que vous me prenez en grippe tout le temps ?" Un élève français serait-il porté à dire ça ? Au plaisir de vos idées.


----------



## Bastoune

Charlie Parker said:


> Je reviens à cet ancien fil pour rajouter une petite modification. Quand je mets une colle à un élève, typiquement à un garçon pour avoir fait l'idiot dans mon cours, il proteste son innocence. "Monsieur, pourquoi est-ce que vous me prenez en grippe tout le temps ?" Un élève français serait-il porté à dire ça ? Au plaisir de vos idées.


 

Oui, ce serait tout à fait correct mais dans le cas d'un élève qui chiale, il serait peut-être plus porté à dire, "pourquoi est-ce que vous me harcelez/torturez/persécutez/tourmentez tout le temps?" 

Rien que pour être plus (mélo)dramatique!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Bastoune.


----------



## carolineR

Charlie Parker said:


> Je reviens à cet ancien fil pour rajouter une petite modification. Quand je mets une colle à un élève, typiquement à un garçon pour avoir fait l'idiot dans mon cours, il proteste *de* son innocence. "Monsieur, pourquoi est-ce que vous me prenez en grippe tout le temps ?" Un élève français serait-il porté à dire ça ? Au plaisir de vos idées.


ou
pourquoi est-ce que c'est toujours moi que vous punissez ?/ pourquoi est-ce que c'est toujours moi qui prends ? / qu'est-ce que vous avez après moi (à la fin) ? / qu'est-ce que je vous ai fait ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour la correction Caroline et pour les phrases.


----------



## Albert 50

Si j'avais 12 ans, je dirais: "Comment ça se fait que vous êtes toujours sur mon dos ?"

Cordialement
Albert


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Albert. C'est intéressant que dans ta phrase l'indicatif est employé. Voilà deux phrases tirées de mon dictionnaire Robert Collins :
_Comment se fait-il qu'il soit absent ?_
_Comment ça se fait qu'il est absent ?_
Je ne sais pas pourquoi le subjonctif est employé dans le premier cas, sinon parce que c'est une question. Quelqu'un peut me renseigner ? Au plaisir de vos idées.


----------



## Albert 50

Salut Charlie

J'ai bien dit  "Si j'avais  12  ans, je dirais..."

"Comment  ça se fait"  suivi de l'indicatif relève (en général) du langage parlé ou familier.  (Une  recherche  sur  Google le confirme).  

Cordialement
Albert


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Les élèves qui se sentent persécutés ou victimes d'une injustice ne sont pas portés à faire de grandes phrases dans ces cas là. 
Je crois qu'ils disent « Pourquoi moi ? » tout court, ou « Pourquoi c'est toujours moi ? » ou « Pourquoi c'est toujours moi qui prends ? » ou encore dans l'autre sens « Oh Monsieur, pourquoi vous vous en prenez toujours à moi ? »... (non, ce n'est pas très élaboré, je sais bien ! )


----------



## Charlie Parker

Tu as raison Karin. Je pense que tu as bien rendu l'idée en anglais.


----------



## xtrasystole

Charlie Parker said:


> A parent is concerned that I am picking on their child. I want to say, "Je comprends votre point de vue. Vous vous inquiétez que je prends votre comme cible" or something. I don't know the right verb for that


Quelqu'un a suggéré _'être tout le temps sur le dos de'_ et je crois que c'est ce que je dirais spontanément. 
_'Vous pensez que je suis toujours sur le dos de votre fils...'_
_'Vous pensez que je suis sans arrêt sur le dos de votre fils...'_
_'Vous vous inquiétez que je sois toujours sur le dos de votre fils...'_ (pourquoi le subjonctif "sois" ici ? Je ne sais pas, mais ça me semble naturel. C'est peut-être parce que ce dont on "s'inquiète" est plus hypothétique que ce qu'on "pense"...) 


Peut-être aussi _'s'en prendre à'_. 
_'Vous pensez que je m'en prends toujours à votre fils...'_
_'Vous pensez que je m'en prends sans arrêt à votre fils...'_
_'Vous vous inquiétez que je m'en prenne sans arrêt à votre fils...'_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup xtrasystole. Plus j'y pense, plus je crois que _prendre en grippe _n'est pas la bonne traduction parce que dans ce fil c'est clair que ça veut dire "to take a dislike to." C'est vrai que, si un enseigant prend un élève en grippe, il est probable qu'il commence à s'en prendre à lui systématiquement, bien que ce soit injuste.


----------



## Cath.S.

Quand on trouve toujours à redire à ce que fait quelqu'un on lui _cherche des poux dans la tête._ 
Ce n'est pas une suggestion de traduction que je fais là, je lance simplement une idée connexe.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Cath. Je crois avoir vu cette expression quelque part.


----------



## pointvirgule

_Sur le dos_ _de _est ce que je dirais spontanément moi aussi. 
_Prendre en grippe_ indique une antipathie. Or, un prof peut être sur le dos d'un élève sans nécessairement le détester, par exemple si celui-ci ne s'applique pas assez ou qu'il est turbulent.


----------



## Cath.S.

Et s'il le déteste, il ne sera pas forcément sur son dos non plus, il pourra se contenter de l'ignorer toute l'année.


			
				Charlie Parker said:
			
		

> C'est vrai que, si un enseignant prend un élève en grippe, il est  probable qu'il commence à s'en prendre à lui systématiquement, bien que  ce soit injuste.


Ce n'est pas forcément vrai ; les deux expressions _prendre en grippe_ et _être sur le dos de quelqu'un_ ne sont que des cousines très éloignées.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pointvirgule et Cath. Vos commentaires sont précieux.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Quand on trouve toujours à redire à ce que fait quelqu'un on lui _cherche des poux dans la tête._


 Tiens donc... une variante. Moi je dis _chercher des poux_ (tout court). 

Et - par association d'idées -si on le réprimande fortement... _on lui secoue les puces._  

Je pense aussi que « _prendre en grippe_ » ne convient pas, et j'ajoute mon vote à « _sur le dos »_.

Charlie :_ Vous pensez que je suis toujours sur son dos / que je lui cherche des poux_ 
Le parent :_ Oui, et franchement, j'en ai plein le dos / arrêtez de lui secouer les puces... pauvre petite puce_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Je pense éviter _chercher des poux _pour la simple raison que souvent les élèves en ont. Des groupes de parents volontaires viennent dans les écoles pour dépister les poux. Ils examinent la tête de chaque enfant. Ça me donne des démangeaisons juste en y pensant.


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> Le parent :_ Oui, et franchement, j'en ai plein le dos / arrêtez de lui secouer les puces... pauvre petite puce_


 Pô ti pou ! 

Oui, c'est vrai, Charlie. Dans un contexte scolaire, _chercher des poux_ prend un sens très littéral.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Pô ti pou !


   Disons que ma version marche mieux pour une fillette.


----------

